
“Why We Replaced Rails with Go,” Explains George Clooney - bepsays
http://cheekycoder.com/2014/09/clooney-on-rails/
======
awinograd
This a pretty worthless blog post without any sort of analytics/measurements
except for the author claiming the site needed 40 servers for Rails and 2 for
Go.

~~~
bepsays
Satire.

